# build php5-5.2.8 on FreeBSD7.1RC2



## fbsd24h (Dec 26, 2008)

...
**  Missing pkg-descr for php5-5.2.8.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5

=======================================================
How to resolve this ?


----------



## danger@ (Dec 27, 2008)

try following command:
`# portsnap fetch update`


----------



## fbsd24h (Dec 27, 2008)

nothing change , error still happen 
anyone suggest anything to resolve ?


----------



## danger@ (Dec 27, 2008)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/lang/php5/pkg-descr

download the latest version and place it to the /usr/ports/lang/php5 folder...


----------



## fbsd24h (Dec 27, 2008)

install BIND94 ports this error still happen
...
** Missing pkg-descr for bind94-base-9.4.3.
*** Error code 1

=============================

I don't know where this error occur ?


----------



## fbsd24h (Dec 27, 2008)

danger@ said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/lang/php5/pkg-descr
> 
> download the latest version and place it to the /usr/ports/lang/php5 folder...



This pkg-descr file exist in /usr/ports/lang/php5 and the content is the same .
I think maybe this error come from error build ports system . Perhaps Ver 7.1 RELEASE will resolve this


----------



## danger@ (Dec 27, 2008)

well if that is the only error message that is being printed, I would simply suggest to you to remove the whole /usr/ports (as it seems that something is damaged there) and do:

`# portsnap fetch extract`


----------



## fbsd24h (Dec 27, 2008)

#cd /usr/ports/lang/php5
#make install clean 
...
** Missing pkg-descr for m4-1.4.11,1.
*** Error code 1

I also use 
#pkg_add -Kr m4
#cd /usr/ports/lang/php5
#make install clean 
...
...
** Missing pkg-descr for p5-Locale-gettext
*** Error code 1

I also use 
#pkg_add -Kr p5-gettext
#cd /usr/ports/lang/php5
#make install clean 
...
...
** Missing pkg-descr for gmake-3.81_3
*** Error code 1

I also use 
#pkg_add -Kr gmake
#cd /usr/ports/lang/php5
#make install clean 
...
...
** Missing pkg-descr for help2man-1.36.4_2
*** Error code 1

I also use 
#pkg_add -Kr help2man
#cd /usr/ports/lang/php5
#make install clean 
...
...
** Missing pkg-descr for autoconf-wrapper-20071109
*** Error code 1

I also use 
#pkg_add -Kr autoconf-wrapper
#cd /usr/ports/lang/php5
#make install clean 
...
...
** Missing pkg-descr for autoconf-2.62
*** Error code 1

I also use 
#pkg_add -Kr autoconf (error can not install cause file unvailable )
I downloaded autoconf-2.62 from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/devel/ and install 
#pkg_add autoconf-2.62
#cd /usr/ports/lang/php5
#make install clean 
...
...
Build complete.
Don't forget to run 'make test '

===> Installing for php5-5.2.8
===> php5-5.2.8 depends on file : /usr/local/sbin/apxs - found
===> php5-5.2.8 depends on executable : pkg-config -found
===> Generating temporary packing list
** Missing pkg-descr for php5-5.2.8
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5

#make test
....
You may have found a problem in PHP
....
Do you want to send this report  now ? [Yns] :Y
...
Thank you for helping to make PHP better
==============================================================
I used 
#portsnap fetch extract 
like you suggest 
but result like that .


----------



## danger@ (Dec 27, 2008)

have you deleted the whole /usr/ports before running portsnap? i.e.
`# rm -rf /usr/ports`


----------



## fbsd24h (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm not install ports when install FreeBSD 7.1 RC2


----------



## edogawaconan (Dec 28, 2008)

```
# rm -rf /usr/ports
# portsnap fetch extract
# cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade && make install
# rehash
# portinstall php5
```
that's how I did it.


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 28, 2008)

I think there's something wrong in your make.conf or in your environment. Can you show us the contents of your make.conf and the output of the `# printenv` command?


----------



## fbsd24h (Jan 5, 2009)

*Still errors on FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE*

I DO NOT WHY THIS VERSION HAVE TOO BAD PORTS x( THAN THE OTHERS .

** Missing pkg-descr for packages : m4 , p5-gettext , gmake , help2man , autoconf-wrapper , autoconf262 , php5-5.2.8
*** Error code 1

----------------
Someone install AMP successful ? Please help details step-by-step ï¿½e


----------



## fbsd24h (Jan 6, 2009)

*No Error occur*

ok , no errors when build packages
problem occurs when I set PKGDIR environment variable ï¿½e


----------



## jinlxz (Mar 27, 2011)

yes, I got the same problem and resolved it when i cleared PKGDIR environment variable.


----------

